# pic from new years ride



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

at the park...











after we got home....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that thing is WIDE!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

yep she went from fitting in the bed to needing a trailer!!! good thing I already had one to fit my rzr that I had!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks cold ThaMule...Mud'n....or ice-break'n...lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

It was anywhere from 5 to 20 degrees that weekend! No ice though since there were about 4000 people there for the new years ride.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

very nice, im ready for spring


----------

